# 3 Generations Gobbler



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

My father and I have been hunting turkeys since Ohio opened up a season 20+ years ago. 2years ago, I started taking my boy with us on opening day. This year we finally scored on a nice longbeard. My son was excited but I think I was more so.

This thunderchicken hung up on us and made us work but we finally got it done when a second gobbler started approaching from another direction.

PS: Public land in Eastern Ohio


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

TerryMayberry,
Congradulations to you and your family! 

The family that hunts together, stays together. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That's awesome Terry! Congrats!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats to you guys!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Way to go! Love the photos.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Now that's a group of happy campers. Great memory making hunt.


----------



## Whateversbitn (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice looking bird, and I loved the story. Where were you camping?


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Whateversbitn said:


> Nice looking bird, and I loved the story. Where were you camping?


Thanks. We camped at Clendening Lake.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats on getting it done...and on public ground! Nothing better than having family with you on the hunts. Priceless...


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Snook said:


> Congrats on getting it done...and on public ground! Nothing better than having family with you on the hunts. Priceless...


So much better harvesting a bird with someone else (especially when its your dad and your son). Public land hunting is no picnic but over the years we've done pretty well.


----------

